# Machinist In Need



## olcopper (Aug 31, 2016)

A member of another forum recently lost his shop in one of the California wildfires.  From what I have read, he is a decent guy, and very community involved.
The owner of the  forum has placed a sticky at the top of the general thread entitled "1800miner"  if you are interested in helping him out, all the info along with pictures, is in the sticky.
I sent him a small donation myself, and plan to send him some items from my shop too.
olcopper


----------



## bfd (Oct 23, 2016)

I have many extra machinist items what does he need? have him contact me through this site bill


----------



## HMF (Oct 24, 2016)

I made a sticky for him above.

Tell him to come here and we will help him. No obligation to us.


----------

